# triple boot



## mokuchley (7 Juillet 2012)

voici un tutoriel proposé sur macgeneration :

http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-m...t-windows-7-leopard-ubuntu-8-10-a-251959.html

j'ai lu une vingtaine de pages sur mage et les problème de boot

le soucis c'est que le tuto date de 2009, la question fonctionnera-t-il en 2012 ?

j'ai un IMAC de 2010 avec snow leopard (avec les cd gris; qui m'ont déjà bien servit)

donc mon triple boot serait = ubuntu ( la derniere ns sommes en juillet 2012 )

                                             mac osx snow leopard ( 10.6.8; est ce que la combo a un intéret dans ce travail de boot ? )

                                             seven (achat licence pro ; pour utliser des softs qui requière la version pro)


merci et bon week end


----------

